# Weekend grousing



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Went out to a few different spots in the past couple of weeks, had some luck, and thought I'd share a few pictures.

No birds around here, but the view sure is nice. ;-)










Like some others, I've been finding good numbers of blues this year.










Always a welcome sight when the aspens start to change.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that a 16 gauge 11-48?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't see any photos.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Is that a 16 gauge 11-48?


It sure is.



paddler213 said:


> I don't see any photos.


Should be fixed. I have no idea why the links broke.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Still can't see them.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't see pics either.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I see them now, maybe it's my browser at home. Nice photos, nice gun, nice gauge!:smile:


----------

